# 190 Visa November 2015 applicants



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

November 2015 190 Visa applicants.... 

Lets update the progress here..
My details in my signature...


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

Pls see my Signature:juggle:


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

I will apply soon too..
I am having second thoughts on doing the medicals beforehand..
Will having nasal congestion lead to sputum test? Does anybody has any idea?


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

shivily said:


> November 2015 190 Visa applicants....
> 
> Lets update the progress here..
> My details in my signature...


Did you apply PCC from Australia or India ?


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Does it require Form 80?

Doesn't mention it here:
Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) document checklist

Or the document upload page?


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Does it require Form 80?
> 
> Doesn't mention it here:
> Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) document checklist
> ...


Hi,

It is not mentioned in checklist but the CO will ask for below docs as well.
form 80
form 1221
your CV/ resume

Submit all to avoid delays.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

naga_me87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is not mentioned in checklist but the CO will ask for below docs as well.
> form 80
> ...


I'm the only applicant so I won't be asked form 1221 right?


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

spark92 said:


> I'm the only applicant so I won't be asked form 1221 right?


It says all the applicants over 18 should submit 1221. So i did it not to welcome any delays  

if the CO ask you and you submit 1221 you have to wait for at least 3 to 4 weeks for him to come back to you again. so take a wise call.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

naga_me87 said:


> It says all the applicants over 18 should submit 1221. So i did it not to welcome any delays
> 
> if the CO ask you and you submit 1221 you have to wait for at least 3 to 4 weeks for him to come back to you again. so take a wise call.


It's so weird because whatever they ask in 1221 is already in form 80? Why would they need it again?


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Can someone post here what is supposed to be sent and what is not altogether?


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

naga_me87 said:


> Did you apply PCC from Australia or India ?



From India. We went to Passport Seva Kendra and got it in one hour


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

Popping this thread up..

Anyone else who applied for 190 visa in November????


----------



## Sgamba (Aug 10, 2015)

I lodged my application for visa 190 (SA sponsorship) on 19 November and uploaded all required documents upfront (included form 80, 1221 and medicals). Now waiting for some good news


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

waiting..


----------



## Sgamba (Aug 10, 2015)

I forgot to update my visa process in this thread too. Sorry for the delay.

I got my visa on 8 December. This is the timeline:

EOI (SA sponsorship as finance manager) submitted on 23 October
Invite received on 18 November
Visa lodged on 19 November (uploaded all documents, PCC, Medicals, Form 80 and 1221 included)
Direct Grant on 8 December


----------



## Sennara (Jul 31, 2013)

We applied 24/11, were asked to provide a few documents yesterday 10/12. Hope to hear the good news before Christmas.


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

Sennara said:


> We applied 24/11, were asked to provide a few documents yesterday 10/12. Hope to hear the good news before Christmas.


Best wishes


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Sgamba said:


> I forgot to update my visa process in this thread too. Sorry for the delay.
> 
> I got my visa on 8 December. This is the timeline:
> 
> ...


Which occupation is this? I'm very close to you in terms of dates!


----------



## Sennara (Jul 31, 2013)

bright future said:


> Best wishes


Thank you bro.


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

In My case CO asked for medicals on 09/12/15 2PM, hospital submitted medicals to DIBP at 5:30 PM 09/12/15

Seems like I missed direct grant because of couple of hours delay in medicals. Hope to hear something before Christmas.
:xmascandle::xmastree::xmascandle:


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Which occupation is this? I'm very close to you in terms of dates!


its in the post: SA sponsorship as finance manager


----------



## Sgamba (Aug 10, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Which occupation is this? I'm very close to you in terms of dates!


It's finance manager, ANZSCO code 132211.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Got my direct grant now.
261313
Lodged on the 27th then uploaded my life worth stuff. I'm also onshore and all of my documents belong to Australia (therefore making verification easier)


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

spark92 said:


> Got my direct grant now.
> 261313
> Lodged on the 27th then uploaded my life worth stuff. I'm also onshore and all of my documents belong to Australia (therefore making verification easier)


Congrats mate!!:second:

And you had one EoI pending?


----------



## fingercrossed (Dec 4, 2015)

Does anyone have an idea how long does it usually take for NSW gov to finalise the nomination process. I know it says on their website is 12 weeks but can it be shorter than that? And im wondering if we are invited, it is 100% we will be nominated right?


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

bright future said:


> Congrats mate!!:second:
> 
> And you had one EoI pending?


Yup withdrew that.


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

:second::cheer2:eace::drum:

Yahoooooooo...!! GOT golden mail on yesterday..,15/12/15..

thanks for your all for support and help...

BEST OF LUCK!!!


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

ven343 said:


> :second::cheer2:eace::drum:
> 
> Yahoooooooo...!! GOT golden mail on yesterday..,15/12/15..
> 
> ...


Congrats your grant was very quick. Just 12 days !!


----------



## ven343 (Sep 19, 2014)

naga_me87 said:


> Congrats your grant was very quick. Just 12 days !!


Thnax.. best of luck for ur next steps..


----------



## IvS (Feb 10, 2015)

Any recent grants issued by CO named Lisa from Adelaide?
Just wondering if she's still acting or already on vacation.


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

Any good news from November applicants ?


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

*190 VISA November 2015 applicants track your progress here*

Hello,

I am starting this thread exclusively for 190 November 2015 applicants.

As we all are sailing in the same boat, lets track our progress here. I know few people who have applied in Nov & Dec 2015 have already got the grants if its direct grant without CO asking for additional docs.

People who were contacted by CO requesting for more docs/PCC/Medicals their processing is delayed. Lets track the progress here.

Any Nov 2015 applicants who got CO contact and got their grants please post your timelines here.

My timeline in my signature.


----------



## Sparrow2015 (Oct 27, 2015)

190 nsw visa lodgement date - 18th nov
CO contact 18 Dec - uploaded requested docs on 5th Jan
Waiting for grant  fingers crossed


----------



## naga_me87 (Oct 23, 2015)

Any Nov applicants got their grants who had their CO contact requesting for additional documents ?

forget about direct grants. Even Dec 2015 applicants have got direct grants.


----------



## sunnyy_619 (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi any nov applicant got their grants lately??


----------



## raksand (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi guys

My visa sub class is 190 (SA)
My visa lodgement date : 19 nov 2015
CO assign : 11 Dec 2015 (give me mail about documents upload)
All document upload as per CO's checklist : 26 Dec 2015.
Employee verification: not yet done (My office confirmed that they didn't get any call about me from aus embassy)

My tension is that in CO's checklist there was no form 80 link. So I didn't give form 80. otherwise i uploaded all documents in immi account as per CO's checklist. After one month of uploading all documents, employee verification has not been done. Assessment in progress shown in immi account.

What is the probable time to get visa or any other clarification? I want to know whether 3 months need from visa lodgement date or information provided date.

BR

Raksand


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

Dear All November 2015 applicants...

Please update you visa grant status ?


----------



## sl444 (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi Everyone,
I find this forum the best. Recently started having a look...You all are doing a great job....

Does anyone know if I can apply the 190 visa at the lodgement for my wife and son who live overseas at the moment. Only myself in Australia in a student visa. And I would like to add them to the application when I do it straight away. So we all get the visa at the same time and makes things easier. If so do they have to apply in overseas embassy or can i apply online for all 3 of us. Thanks guys,,,,,,


----------



## manreetvirk (Aug 14, 2015)

sl444 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I find this forum the best. Recently started having a look...You all are doing a great job....
> 
> Does anyone know if I can apply the 190 visa at the lodgement for my wife and son who live overseas at the moment. Only myself in Australia in a student visa. And I would like to add them to the application when I do it straight away. So we all get the visa at the same time and makes things easier. If so do they have to apply in overseas embassy or can i apply online for all 3 of us. Thanks guys,,,,,,


Here you can receive the answer of your query liile bit fast..
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...68-south-australia-state-sponsorship-684.html


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

sl444 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I find this forum the best. Recently started having a look...You all are doing a great job....
> 
> Does anyone know if I can apply the 190 visa at the lodgement for my wife and son who live overseas at the moment. Only myself in Australia in a student visa. And I would like to add them to the application when I do it straight away. So we all get the visa at the same time and makes things easier. If so do they have to apply in overseas embassy or can i apply online for all 3 of us. Thanks guys,,,,,,


Apply online for all members..


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

Is there any grants from GSM Adelaide for November 2015 applicants???

Dear all November applicants please update your timelines or signatures too so that we all can 
estimate each others grants expectations....


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

Sparrow2015 said:


> 190 nsw visa lodgement date - 18th nov
> CO contact 18 Dec - uploaded requested docs on 5th Jan
> Waiting for grant  fingers crossed


please update your time lines dear....


----------



## sunnyy_619 (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi
My times:
Visa lodged:19 nov
Co contact 9 dec ( requested for form 80 only as i front loaded all documents,i would have got direct grant.but my agent did not ask for form 80)
Documents submitted:12 dec
Grant:waiting.


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

sunnyy_619 said:


> Hi
> My times:
> Visa lodged:19 nov
> Co contact 9 dec ( requested for form 80 only as i front loaded all documents,i would have got direct grant.but my agent did not ask for form 80)
> ...


I Think most of the nov. 2015 applicants got their grants... That's why this thread not picking pace....

But I am still waiting for grant ....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## IvS (Feb 10, 2015)

NONPRI said:


> I Think most of the nov. 2015 applicants got their grants... That's why this thread not picking pace....
> 
> But I am still waiting for grant ....:fingerscrossed:


Same thing, mate. 
Called the department today since it's already been more than 3 months since I applied and been told that all I can do is wait. Application is being routinely processed etc.
Oh, well..


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

IvS said:


> Same thing, mate.
> Called the department today since it's already been more than 3 months since I applied and been told that all I can do is wait. Application is being routinely processed etc.
> Oh, well..


What all we can do is just wait... and frankly telling to you this movement will keep us through out our life.... 
Every body will get grant sooner or later.... 
B- +v & Think +v...
:fingerscrossed:

If possible share your time line please.


----------



## IvS (Feb 10, 2015)

NONPRI said:


> What all we can do is just wait... and frankly telling to you this movement will keep us through out our life....
> Every body will get grant sooner or later....
> B- +v & Think +v...
> :fingerscrossed:
> ...


Same as yours pretty much.


----------



## arunomax (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi All,

I too waiting for the Grant yet.
Visa Logged with all docs front uploaded on 07-Nov-2015. Still Waiting.... & Waiting.... & Waiting.....
I Do not know when was CO assigned, but Status is reflecting as "Assessment in Progress" since Dec 2015. CO haven't contacted yet.

DIBP should have a deadline to each application.


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

arunkareer said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I too waiting for the Grant yet.
> Visa Logged with all docs front uploaded on 07-Nov-2015. Still Waiting.... & Waiting.... & Waiting.....
> ...


Hi arunkareer,
What is your status ???


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

Dear Nov2015 guys,
Please update your status...


----------



## raksand (Mar 1, 2013)

Dear Forum members,

On 02 March 2016, I have got the golden mail of getting visa in Australia. My timeline shown in below:

IELTS 7.0 (Each band 6.5)
ANZSCO 233211
South Australia state sponsor visa 190
Total score 60 (including state sponsorship)
EA assessment application: May 19, 2015
Positive skill assessment: Aug 5, 2015
EOI Submission: Aug 12, 2015
Invitation got: Oct 6, 2015
Visa Lodge: Nov 19, 2015
CO contacted for Additional documents: Dec 11, 2015
Health, PCC and other documents submission: Dec 26, 2015
Visa Grant: March 2, 2016

BR

Raksand


----------

